# table saw hold down ?



## old folks (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a Delta T 2 fence on my new table saw and I would like to get a hold down that does not require drilling into the fence for instiluation.
Thank yo


----------



## VisExp (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a pair of these and find them useful for stop blocks, sacrificial fences etc.  

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17821


----------



## randyrls (Aug 17, 2008)

VisExp said:


> I have a pair of these and find them useful for stop blocks, sacrificial fences etc.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17821



To join the thread;   I have a "tall fence" that attaches to the fence on the saw.  About 4" from the table surface route or dado a 3/4" slot about 3/8" deep.  It will fit a standard feather board.  I make these out of MDF (shelving).  Easy to make and disposable    Instant Hold down!

I have a fence that is extruded aluminum with slots and channels milled into the top and front.


----------

